# Greetings from Australia



## Lessian (Dec 30, 2007)

Greetings All,

I am from Brisbane, Queensland Australia.

Hoping to connect with any other breeders/keepers/suppliers in this part of the world. If anyone knows anyone who is Australian, please connect us.

Particularly interested in getting hold of some Orchid mantids (H Coronatus).

Ta thanks muchly.

Deb/Lessian.


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 30, 2007)

welcome, AND MAY THE MANTIS BE WHIT YOU!!!


----------



## Bill Pham (Dec 30, 2007)

welcome Deb. seem like i know you already.

Bill


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum from OHIO! :lol:


----------



## obregon562 (Dec 30, 2007)

Welcome!

what kind of mantids do you have now?

As for the orchid, if your willing to cough up the dough, people can ship ooths world-wide!


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 31, 2007)

obregon562 said:


> thats if u can find them..they must be one of the rarest mantids in uk that every ones after.i can never get ooths - nymphs..i been tyring to get this species for 4 months.Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Lessian (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind welcomes 

I am only new to mantids and as yet do not have any. I know that the orchids are limited in their availability, but I have a bad habit of diving into things head first, and its not a habit i intend to give up yet.

My place has very limited space available, so I do not want to tie up valuable space with mantis beasties that are not directly related to my ultimate goal (which is having a nice collection of one of the most beautiful delicate little creatures I have ever seen). And I like the idea of contributing to a species that seems to need help with numbers.

I have and am doing lots of research and reading, and I know that I am good at absorbing info.

I do have plenty of experience with animals in general. My family currently consists of a pair of guinea piggies, two semi wild scrub turkeys, a family of cheeky magpies, and god knows how many common asian house geckos (I am aware that they are a pest, but they are far to cute for me to kill). Previously I have also kept mice and rats.

Looking forward to many happy mantisy posts with you guys


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Choderboy (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Deb,

Another Aussie here. Unfortunately I can't offer any local knowledge as I am a complete newbie.

I'm in Sydney , currently reading up on breeding fruit flies so I can be prepared for my first Mantids.

Dave


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 9, 2008)

does any one know where u can buy frute flys in australia?


----------



## Lessian (Jan 9, 2008)

I think you can buy various bugs from some specialist pet stores, but they are intended for reptiles. In theory though they should be similar or the same.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi, im from Malaysia and I used to be able to find at least 3 orchid mantids on the way to school.(kindergarten) I did not know what it was at that time, when i got interested in them, I could not find them anymore because people were spraying insecticides


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 22, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Hi, im from Malaysia and I used to be able to find at least 3 orchid mantids on the way to school.(kindergarten) I did not know what it was at that time, when i got interested in them, I could not find them anymore because people were spraying insecticides


That is one of the saddest things I have ever heard.

Welcome to the board Deb!


----------



## Learnphysics (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey there, im from Sydney.

Planing on keeping a few mantises while i finish high school, Currently im waiting on a ooth to hatch.

What i'd like to know is, is there any way of getting some exotic species, (eg. ghost mantids) in Australia? I don't think their native here and importing is prohibited.


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------

